# Recipe for chicken pox like symptoms?



## ashley8072 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all. I'm looking for a couple oils or recipe recommended for skin irritations like chicken pox. Something for dry, itchy, blistery skin. I've heard of some putting calamine lotion in it. I was taking maybe the lotion and tea tree and lavender with some goats milk. Any other ideas would help. My 2yr old niece has contracted Hands Foot and mouth Disease, which is similar to chicken pox. Unfortunately, my brother and his wife have 3 other small children, and 1 other that is starting to show signs of it. I'm trying to get something together for them, along with us here, as they had all visited my house the other day. And my 3 yr old really loves to scratch. I'm disinfecting our girls' room as we speak. 


P!


----------



## lsg (Oct 10, 2013)

You might try this site:

http://www.westcoastaromatherapy.com/chicken-pox-and-essential-oils/


----------



## Robert (Oct 10, 2013)

A quick survey of lit says the rash of this disease is not itchy.  Unless a large number of sources is wrong on that point, it means either that what your brother's family is experiencing is not this disease, or that they do have that disease and developed the itch from a secondary condition.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 10, 2013)

The most important thing is to prevent scratching, infection and scarring .......  So if calamine lotion works to prevent the scratching, I'd definitely use that because it's mild and won't cause any side effects.  What worked for my son when he had chicken pox was a warm bath with disinfectant (like Dettol, if you can get that) in it.  Somehow the warm water gave him some respite from the itchiness .......  (He had a really bad dose of the chicken pox about 4 or 5 years ago, and was totally miserable for at least a week - and he still remembers this as the worst thing he's ever had, even though a few months after this he had to be hospitalized overnight to be rehydrated when he had gastro!)




Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 10, 2013)

If you can get any Poxclin Cool Mousse, I'd go for that.

Aloe seems to help too, and religiously disinfecting anything and everything around you.

http://greenissuessingapore.blogspot.nl/2013/03/hand-foot-and-mouth-disease.html


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 10, 2013)

Saswede said:


> (He had a really bad dose of the chicken pox about 4 or 5 years ago, and was totally miserable for at least a week - and he still remembers this as the worst thing he's ever had, even though a few months after this he had to be hospitalized overnight to be rehydrated when he had gastro!)



 My mom thought it was a good idea to put me and my younger sister, who got them at preschool, together in the tub.
Resulted in her having a couple of spots and me being absolutely covered from head to toe during a heat wave. 
I've had countless dislocated joints and infections since, but those pox where the most miserable thing.


----------



## djk17 (Oct 10, 2013)

I remember being given tepid baking soda baths for chicken pox.  Is this not done anymore? I remember feeling much better for it. As I recall it took away the itchiness. Of course, this was *coughmumblemumble* years ago...


----------



## ashley8072 (Oct 10, 2013)

Well I double checked with my SIL. It's def Hands Foot and Mouth Disease is what the doc told her on my niece. However, the rash that my nephew had broken out in, was gone this morning. Some sort of allergic reaction to something their not sure of what. My 2 yr old niece still has her bumps, and yes, they are itchy. Which I did a bit of research and only found that in rare cases, they are itchy. That leads me to believe that she may just have chicken pox. Either way, my 3 yr old hasn't had chicken pox yet, and my 11 yr old had only a mild case when she was little. I remember going through it with her, and even as mild as it was, it didn't matter what remedies I tried. She was still in tears. There's only so much calamine you can apply, and I tried store bought chicken pox mix AND my own homemade mix. 

I'd never heard of bathing in baking soda until I started making bath salts recently. I didn't think of that. I bet I could get some sort of Healing Mix together that would aid in other rash type ailments.


----------



## preisje (Nov 4, 2013)

Like Dagmar said Proxclin Mousse is one of the best remedies against the itch of Chicken Pox. If there is a really bad itch you can let the doctor prescribe antibiotics.






Chicken Pox


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 4, 2013)

oatmeal baths!! Back in the olden days  moms used to put a paste of cornstarch and water directly on the pustules.


----------

